# Cannot connect to 1 specific website



## LPGSLP (Apr 25, 2015)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200U CPU @ 1.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 69 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8090 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family, -2016 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 705854 MB, Free - 555518 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0RHY63
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


I have a new website for my small company being created by a web developer. I am having trouble connecting to a new website. To give you some history.
I had another web developer working on the website, but this person was not able to do it. When I go to the site, sometimes I can connect and other times it comes up this page can't be displayed. In yahoo a search will come up and I see it is cached to the site the previous web developer was working on. I do not understand why this is showing up?
Our domain name is in Yahoo. We actually have 4 domain's, but will not be connecting those to the new site until we are ready to go live.
The domain name for the new website is connected to the correct web hosting site in yahoo.
My husband can connect to the site no problem from his office. He has tested it for 4 days now at random times and every time he can get to the new website, being built, with no issues.
The way that I have been able to connect, to the new site being built, is to change the mac address for our router. Then to clear history, cache and cookies etc. Turn off my computer. Unplug the router and restart it. Then to turn my computer back on. Sometimes I am able to get onto the site.
I have also tried connecting to the site on our desktop at home it comes up every time this page can't be displayed.
We have wifi at our house and that is how I connect to the internet. 
I have an icloud account and I do not know if that is making a difference.
I need to load our products onto our new site. The site is being built in wordpress. 
Do you have a suggestion on how to resolve this issue?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it maybe an issue with your ISP blocking 
Or possibly the DNS - do you have your own domain name hosted by yahoo - the DNS can take a few days to populate

post the website address here , if you are happy with the domain on a public forum


> My husband can connect to the site no problem from his office. He has tested it for 4 days now at random times and every time he can get to the new website,


i have moved to webdesign forum


----------



## LPGSLP (Apr 25, 2015)

Here is the site. The new site was just started. http://www.graziespoon.com
If my ISP is blocking it is it possible for them to remove the block?
Yes, the domain name is hosted by yahoo.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

works fine now for me

maybe something on the PC is stopping

What browser are you using ?

try
http://graziespoon.com/contact-us/
direct to a page


----------



## LPGSLP (Apr 25, 2015)

I use internet explorer most of the time, but I have tried Mozilla Firefox and Safari. It does not work on any of them for me. I just tried the last link you sent, still comes up this page can't be displayed.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Also can you do the following commands

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping & Tracert Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens

Type the following command

* ping www.graziespoon.com *

and then

* tracert www.graziespoon.com *

should get the following type of results 


> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\wayne>ping www.graziespoon.com
> ...


----------



## LPGSLP (Apr 25, 2015)

Wayne,
I am a novice, so I am not sure if I understand what you are asking me to. I did type in my command prompt on both my laptop and desktop, both showed Ping request could not find host www.graziespoon.com.
My iPhone and ipad are not able to connect to the site also. I know it is weird, but that is why I was wondering if this could have anything to do with my icloud. 
I could go to FedEx or someplace like that and ping the site. Are you stating that I should copy the command you posted and paste it into my command prompt?
All my devices can connect to any website, except for this one.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

turn off the router and if separate the modem 
leave off for 5-15 minutes

and switch on and try again

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

"power cycle" process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 1 to 5 minutes. We have found in some instances you need to wait at least 15 minutes
 Plug the power cords back in, but don't switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a separate device) and then wait for a *few minutes* for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## LPGSLP (Apr 25, 2015)

I will try this and let you know what happens. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome



> My iPhone and ipad are not able to connect to the site also.


 this means it must be something common to all three 
the router , modem if separate or the ISP - broadband provider

the tracert - should show at what point it stops connecting


----------



## LPGSLP (Apr 25, 2015)

*Products | Letterary Press | A site all about...*










*graziespoon*.*com*Cached

Letterary Press offers fine letterpress stationery and greeting cards. We specialize in literary cards with quotations from great writers and great wits.


Cart








FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS OVER $75! Define your top bar...

The above portion is what comes up when I type in graziespoon.com in yahoo search. This is not the new website, but the one being worked on by the previous web developer.

Turning off the router, modem and all computers, phone, ipad, printers, dvrs, blueray players, etc for 15 minutes, did not work. It must be my ISP, which is Comcast. I did try getting onto the site at my business partners home and the page also came up can't be displayed. Her ISP is also Comcast.
I will call them, but is there something specific I need to tell them to get the issue resolved?


----------



## LPGSLP (Apr 25, 2015)

One more thing I tried and it worked. I connected to my iphone's personal hotspot and this worked for both my iPhone and my laptop. Does this mean it is definitely an ISP issue?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Does this mean it is definitely an ISP issue?


 That or your router for some strange reason
As the iphone , i assume was using the 3G/4G cellular network
Which means the ISP and router where bypassed


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't think so. I tried to connect to your site and got the same error message as you. I think it is probably something odd with your hosting, I can connect every time to http://graziespoon.com/ but can never connect to http://www.graziespoon.com/. So it looks like your domain is set up incorrectly and only forwards without the www.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe ask your hosting company if the can re-propagate DNS? ... In South Africa I get neither.


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Try this - if you're on Windows 7 - Click Start -> type "services.msc" (without quotes) in the Search box -> Click on services and look for DNS Client - right-click on that and click restart. Close and re-open your browser and try both urls again ... It worked for me - I now get both sites ...
But I would still query DNS propagation with your Host.


----------



## LPGSLP (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestions. I tried restarting the DNS, but that did not work. I will contact the web hosting site. 
One more thing. I can not ping or tracert the website by name, but I can ping and tracert by the ip address. 
Does that mean something?


Thank you!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes,usually a DNS issue 
DNS domain name server
its servers across the internet that have a list of names and the IP Address
so when you enter a name , it looks up the IPAddress


----------

